# What's the final word...SRI on an automatic... Yay or nay?



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

Wifes got an 05.5 Jetta 2.5 with 6-speed auto trans. Cars current mods are UM 93 tune and Evoms intake. She wants more go. The C2 SRI looks nice but will there be enough gains in the mid rpms where the power is used the most? Or should I just skip it and get a USP cat-delete pipe and a LW underdrive pulley? Looking for actual experienced reviews from owners who have this set-up. Heard the UM SRI software helps the most but is it worth it?


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Cost wise the Lightweight pulley and usp test pipe with give a better gain.

But yes you will also benefit from the SRI and specific tune.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Why an SRI may not a good choice for an auto trans car:

Midrange loss of torque: Tuned SRI software with and SRI will MATCH torque of an ALL stock car.

The best midrange gains come from keeping the stock intake manifold, this is optimized for
2500 to 4500 rpm, and run performance software.

No high rpms gains: Until somone works on tiptronic software that will allow
you to run higher rpm, it will shift at ~stock rev limit, you will not get a chance to use
the gains in upper rpm range: ~above 5500rpm.

If you want an SRI for the 'bling' - go for it.

I'd love for you to buy a UM SRI, but I do not want you to be misinformed about the results.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Jeff. I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

So this loss of torque is also with the UM tune? I thought youd get gains close to 198 hp? or is that only with manual? 

I've started researching the SRI for my automatic and it sounds like an expensive look more than anything.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The gains only come above 5500rpm.

To reiterate Jeff, an sri without software will loose midrange. A sri with software will match a stock manifold in the midrange. A stock intake with software will make more midrange power.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommy<3vag (Feb 12, 2012)

Is anyone currently working on software for the 6spd auto??


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^no, and I personally doubt it will ever happen. I did get a TCM flash from Level10, but that is really just to work with the new valve body rather than to change shift points.


----------



## Tommy<3vag (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't understand why not though. There's seems to be a good amount of people with the auto trans


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[QUOTE=Tommy


----------



## TheJordanWhitten (Apr 27, 2013)

Any update on auto software?


----------

